# ID please...I think he is a red belly



## eof (May 31, 2005)

I also would like to know if it is a he / or she. I cannot seem to find his sausage if it is a he.


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

are my pictures good enough?


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

It's a Red my man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

eof said:


> are my pictures good enough?
> [snapback]1072271[/snapback]​


he is a red

cut him or her open, to find out what it is

nice pics


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> eof said:
> 
> 
> > are my pictures good enough?
> ...


Cut him open....









I will just pretend that he is a he...and call him Ron. Ron the Piranha


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the id...this is what I figured. Just wanted to hear someone else tell me.... thanks!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That's an awesome little rbp !!!


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

cool looking red


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cant find his sausage....... AH hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

marco said:


> cant find his sausage....... AH hahahahahahahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIIIIIRT...LOL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

eof said:


> I will just pretend that he is a he...and call him Ron. Ron the Piranha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's impossible to tell wheter your fish is a Ron Jeremy or a Ronda just by looking at it - Redbellies are not sexually dimorphic, meaning that there are no external sexual features.
The only way to find out is to witness him doing his thing during a spawn (and find out wheter he lays eggs or fertilizes them).

Great pictures, btw


----------



## eof (May 31, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> eof said:
> 
> 
> > I will just pretend that he is a he...and call him Ron. Ron the Piranha
> ...


It is too bad piranhas are not more like chicks on the internet. A simple A/S/L message to my piranha would solve alot of these issues.....


----------



## b-unit34 (Apr 1, 2005)

In the first pick does it look like a pacu to anybody. I know its a red belly but doesnt it kindof look like a pacu/.


----------

